# Yme-Loc Farseer



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

here is my yme-loc farseer. i finished him this evening


















C+C welcomed and appreciated :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks sweet, plus rep to you sir


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I love your stuff Jams. Really clean, crisp work, and wonderful choice of colour scheme.
I'd rep ya but apparently I have loved you a little too recently.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys, i really appreciate the feedback. keeps me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Blimey, the lines are so unbelievably clean - verging on beautiful even. 

The gem work is fantastic, and i don't think i've ever seen grey look vibrant.

+rep


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Is yme-loc the craftworld? If so, is it one in the fluff or one made up?

Again...looks really cool! I'd like to see the full army when its done!


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Fantastic!

I am still planning on painting up my Eldar as Yme-Loc, and you've certainly raised the bar on that (perhaps higher than I can get, but I'm game!)...

Again, awesome!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow thats really good man! I would give you some rep but apparently I have given you some recently.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice I'd give you +rep but i have no idea how good job


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mu browseer won't display the pics. Damn work. These sound like they are really good. Post a link as an alternative. I want to see.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Great work mate I love the colour scheme and I especially like the eye in the middle of his chest great job again mate.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

C&C? this mini is flawless!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks very much for all the kind comments, i really appreciate them. 

@babypowder: yme-loc is one of the craftworlds in the fluff, although admittedly there isn't a huge amount of info on it except for the fact that they use a lot of superheavy stuff. if you search this part of the forum though you should find some of my other stuff.

@shaantitus: heres the links to the pics on my flickr account

pic 1
pic 2

:victory:


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic! How do you paint the gray?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

it's just codex grey highlighted with fortress grey and that's it


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The crisp-ness of this miniature (and your other stuff) makes me want to put away my brushes. Phenomenal job. I especially love the orange color. I don't know how you got it so clean, but my oranges never look that good (although I must admit, none of my stuff ever looks that good.)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the links. The original pics have come up now.
Sweet jesus that is fucking amazing. I couldn't get it that crisp on a life size model.
As commented before it is absolutely flawless.
One of the best models i have seen and i don't even like eldar. Inspiring work.
I enlighten you with my +5 lasgun of repping.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely model and an even better paint scheme +rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for all the rep guys, it's very much appreciated. 

if anyone is interested, i can post a tutorial of how i paint the scheme. i put it to the vote, shout loud and proud if you want it :good:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

<stares blankly> ..... <throws his farseer at the wall> Do you take comissions?!

Really. This is amazing! So clean and percise! I'd love to see a full WIP toutorial on how you accheived these colors!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

That's the best one models I've ever seen. 
++Rep.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Rep to you my man. 3's all i got, sorry. Beauuuuuuutiful.

I will hunger strike for a tutorial. Or worse.

Am starting a custom craftworld army with a hawk turquoise and 'dex grey scheme, and would love to know if it would translate.

PS - do you have enough yme-lok transfers in kits? (Obviously you don't need transfers - you can paint like a fiend.) I just wanted to nobble yme-lok and iybraesil transfers for my symbol.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks again guys, i appreciate it.

@pherion: i'm in the process of setting up a commission painting service at the moment but unfortunately to begin with i'll only be able to take on uk based clients sorry. don't worry though, if and when i decide to go global you'll be the first to know

@reubiedoo: unfortunately the only decals you get are for biel-tan, saim hann, alaitoc, iyanden and ulthwe. if you go here and here, then BOLS can sort you out :good:

turquoise and grey would probably work well too, using the same process that i use for the orange but with complimentary colours to the turquoise

as for a tutorial, i'll post one up when i do the next batch of avengers as i'm halfway through my seer council now.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck with the comissions. I've done a few myself, and they can be a lot of fun!



> as i'm halfway through my seer council now.


Oh goodie! I wana see the whole thing!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i hope so.

no worries, i'll post pics when i'm done painting the 4 warlocks i'm currently working on


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't worry jams you will at least have a queue of customers.

And thanks for the link - never new that existed. Awesome.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

no worries reubiedoo. BOLS have got some decent stuff on their site, it's worth a browse every now and again for new stuff.

I just noticed that you're based in plymouth. do you go to vets night on a tuesday?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No - it's a bummer - I have commitments on Tuesday nights. Mind you I don't have an army per se so it isn't quite so bad, but I would love to go along to gain experience etc.

I went in the store and spoke to a couple staff and there was a guy there who ran a club Mondays and Thursdays I think. Thursdays we have dinner with my folks, and Mondays I play football. AAAARGH!! Wernesday or Friday I'm free lol.

I'm sure I'd be able to organise a few games during the day sometimes; Calamari is local - he's has been cool - and said that a member of staff even might be up for an impromptu game if it's quiet. I'll just have to see how things go. Thing is my wife hates 40k, so I think I can wing it with modelling and painting, but there is NO WAY she'll let me take over the front room for a game, so I can't even organise a game at my place!

Are you in Plymouth? Guessed you were in Wales 'cause of the flag. Be cool if you are - can save on postage for all my commissions!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yea, i'm based in plymouth. i went to uni here and ended up staying although originally i'm from wales.

me and calamari play at least 1 game a week on a tuesday at vets night, but we generally try to get a game in on a thursday afternoon too.

as for commissions, thats cool if you want stuff done, and being local you can just drop the stuff over and pick it up when it's done. saves on postage :biggrin:

i'll give you a shout when i'm fully up and running and give you all the contact details and stuff if you're interested


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah no probs. I am out of work at the mo so money is tight anyway. I have applied for a few things and I'm hopeful, but if nothing happens I'm setting up a business after christmas. Thats the sort of earliest I'd be looking to commision.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm in the same position mate, hence the commissions. i'm hoping to be up and running this side of crimbo and it's looking likely at the moment but i'll have to see how things pan out for now


----------

